# Marimo Ball (Moss Ball) as nitrate remover?



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi,

I read somewhere that Marimo Ball is a very good nitrate and phosphates remover. It's true?

And how good it is to out compete others algae for nutrition?

Thanks


----------



## prighello (Aug 19, 2007)

Interesting. I've had one for a while now and been dosing but it doesn't appear to grow much at all compared to my other plants so I wonder how good it really is.


----------



## devilduck (May 9, 2012)

I think it vastly overstated. It too slow a grower to make much of impact.


----------



## anastasisariel (Oct 4, 2009)

devilduck said:


> I think it vastly overstated. It too slow a grower to make much of impact.


Yes, its advertised that way but it grows too slow to do anything. it is also advertised to compete with other algae and that is ridiculous. If you want a nitrate remover throw some Hygro in there... it will remove everything else too lol.


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

devilduck said:


> I think it vastly overstated. It too slow a grower to make much of impact.


Agree.. I've had Moss balls in my tanks for years they've barely know eased in size at all, luckily I bought them purely for aesthetics. I would Def recommend stem plants or floaters if you're trying to reduce nitrates. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks

How good is Amazon Frogbit? http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myPlants.php?do=view&p=197&n=Amazon_Frogbit_limnobium_laevigatum

All the Lily flowers take much space? Which one is smaller, Lotus or Tiger Lotus?


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

Lotus' Will take up a decent amount of space towards the top of the tank and have a tendency to block out lighting on other plants if you don't trim, but by far my favorite plants. I have both red and green tiger Lotus. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

anastasisariel said:


> Yes, its advertised that way but it grows too slow to do anything. it is also advertised to compete with other algae and that is ridiculous. If you want a nitrate remover throw some Hygro in there... it will remove everything else too lol.


 +1 this is my experience with them as well. Hygros and stems will do the job very nicely if you're looking to pull down levels. Wysteria is also a fast grower which will feed from either roots or the water column once they start growing roots getting closer to the top of the water.


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

So, I ordered Wysteria, Tiger Red Lotus and Amazon Frogbit.

How about Red Swordplant "Ozelot" (Echinodorus ozelot)?

It's good nitrate remover? It'll survive with 28PAR led?


----------



## pantherspawn (Dec 21, 2011)

EvilFish said:


> So, I ordered Wysteria, Tiger Red Lotus and Amazon Frogbit.


My only advice for having both frogbit and Lotus at the top, is to be sure that your other plants are still getting enough light. Both tend to subdue lighting at the bottom. 

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

I'll put the Lotus near Anubias and Crypts, they don't need a direct light.

How about Echinodorus ozelot?


----------



## EvilFish (Oct 15, 2013)

How to attach Water Wisteria to Eco-complete?
It always tent to floating...


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a little no-tech in a windowsill, with marimo and a few mosses (slowest growing stuff there is) its a green hair algae nightmare (marimo is a specific type of hair algae.. the other algae growing in there is the common long green hair algae). It doesn't prevent other algae, just limits how you can treat/remove algaes if you want to keep the marimo alive. Not worth it.


----------

